# 12 GA ammo recommendations needed



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I am inexperienced when it comes to shotguns but I finally purchased a Remington 870 12 GA pump 8 rounder with a 20" barrel after not having one for a while and need some self defense ammo recommendations. I am not familiar with shotgun ammo and was a bit overwhelmed by all the choices. I do know the weapon can handle both 2-3/4" and 3" magnums. I also recall 00 buck from the old days but gotta say I didn't see any of that printed on the many rows and rows of boxes. Near as I can figure out it's all about shot size and count and I don't know which is best. Granted a pheasant or duck load would likely be more than anyone wants to stand in front of but I would like to get something appropriate. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I load my 870 with 00 Buck Shot, and really like the managed recoil load from Remington.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Ptmarmigan. I'll look for it.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

There are other brands of reduced recoil buck shot, but Remington is the only brand I have tried. The pattern with the reduced recoil stuff is tighter than the "regular" and much more pleasant to shoot.


----------



## HDRDR (Feb 21, 2009)

Try this place http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/


----------

